# [OT] ICAP - Il cervello a prostituirsi

## BikE

E' moooooolto OT ma non resisto.... voi dove riuscire ad arrivare????

http://icap.altervista.org/

/me e' a pagina 16...

----------

## koma

io non arrivo manco a pagina 2

----------

## makami

è da pazzi!!!!!

geniale comunque..

ho imbrogliato, ho cercato un link su google  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BikE

 *makami wrote:*   

> è da pazzi!!!!!
> 
> geniale comunque..
> 
> ho imbrogliato, ho cercato un link su google 

 

Molto male!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *koma wrote:*   

> io non arrivo manco a pagina 2

 

http://icap.altervista.org/paginadue/

----------

## Ic3M4n

io stavo cercando con wget la struttura del sito... poi mi sono rotto, non è bello barare.

[EDIT]sono arrivato a pagina 3   :Laughing: [/EDIT]

----------

## koma

http://icap.altervista.org/secondaparte

E mo sono cazzi  :Razz:  non so che livello sia penso il 20°

----------

## Cazzantonio

Boys non è davvero troppo OT?

Il forum di discussione dovrebbe servire per parlare di qualcosa che ha comunque a che fare con l'informatica (e possibilmente con gentoo) anche se non è proprio una richiesta di supporto (magari topic del tipo "mi consigliate come fare questa cosa e con quale programma?")

Se volgiamo arrivare al livello di OT di Off The Wall (dateci un'occhiata e rabbrividite) sia pure (se democraticamente deciso)... altrimenti diamoci una regolata perché di questo passo si finisce lì

----------

## mambro

Ah, sto gioco mi ha levato la vita per 2-3 giorni.. poi mi sono ritirato   :Embarassed:   Ero arrivato al livello col rebus (quello col fumetto, il game boy e star trek) che penso sia circa livello 15-20.. cmq fatelo, alcuni sono proprio geniali   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## federico

Comunque c'e' qualche cosa di bacato, se scrivi pagina2 a mano nel browser, quantomeno nel mio firefox, alla seconda pagina non arrivi, se segui il link postato nel topic, si collega...

Fede

----------

## bandreabis

le prime due erano così facili che la terza non riesco nemmeno a capirla!  :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> le prime due erano così facili che la terza non riesco nemmeno a capirla! 

 

"Qui è la sorgente dei tuoi problemi, qui è la sorgente della soluzione"... sorgente e' la chiave  :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

il problema è capire dove metterla!  :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Boys non è davvero troppo OT?

 

Viste le risposte che ai avuto potevi chiudere il topic senza neanche dare spiegazioni, tanto mi sembra evidente che i post dei moderatori non vengono letti.

----------

## bandreabis

http://www.samuelesilva.net/dblog/files/icap.txt

Certo che sono domande proprio assurde!  :Shocked: 

Io senza le soluzioni mi sarei fermato molto presto.

Andrea

----------

## Peach

pollice verso per questo thread!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

scrivete programmi, aiutate l'open source, studiate!   :Laughing: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io pur avendo le soluzioni non capisco il motivo... non è che c'è da qualche parte scritto?

----------

## earcar

Ho trovato questo http://www.francesca78.it/diario/soluzionICAP.doc

Comunque siamo troppo OT ragazzi...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Bene il livello di OT tollerabile (a giudizio di noi moderatori... ci siamo consultati bene prima di prendere questa decisione) è stato ampiamente superato.    :Rolling Eyes: 

Questo è ufficialmente "troppo OT"

Finché si postano barzellette sull'informatica passi che sembra una cosa simpatica e finché di topic di questo tipo ce n'è solo uno sia  pure...

Beh però far passare l'idea che questo subforum sia l'equivalente di Off The Wall sul forum internazionale (dove viene postato di tutto) mi sembra troppo.

Topic chiuso e mods un tantino sul piede di guerra per cui magari evitate nel prossimo periodo troppi OT che sennò scateniamo le belve feroci che teniamo da tempo in un recinto piccolo piccolo e nutrite a pochi yougurt al giorno   :Wink: 

----------

